# Quick question regarding Strava



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

So I finally decided to rent a Specialized Turbo Levo to try out some big rides like 3500+ ft elevation up. I've been using Strava to track my rides but I don't want it to count it as Biking so if I just select the ride as Other will it still count towards my Overall stats for the year? Main thing is I don't want it to count the PR under Biking category.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Strava has an ebike option.


----------



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

OH wat the, that must be new. Last I checked there was only 5... thanks


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I've used it for the e-bike option on Strava for the past year.


----------

